# stat keeps on blowing bulbs



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

every time i plug a bulb into the stat the bulb blows and one time even the dome!
so does anyone know how i can fix it or do anything to help?
thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Very, very strange!

What make is it?

John


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's habistat


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

That's even weirder! 

Give peterf a pm he will deff help!

John


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi there,
A thermostat cannot make a bulb blow just by plugging it in.
Do you mean the bulb blows immediately it is plugged in? 
If you could give me some more information and what model of thermostat I'll do my best to help.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

hi thanks for the help it is a habistat dimming stat and when you plug it in in works for about 5mins them blows.
do you know why?
thanks


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

It wont be the thermostat!
The thermostat can only supply a maximum of mains voltage and this cannot blown the bulb.
If the bulb blows after a few minutes then it is more likely to be something like the bulb not being tight in the holder and arcing causing heat.
Have a look at the holder contacts (with the mains turned off!) and make sure adequate contact is being made.
What make bulbs are you using as some are very poor indeed and just blow!


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

ok thanks i went out and bought some new bulbs and when its plugged into the mains it is working and fine but now if i plug it into the stat in dosnt turn on at all! do you know why this is happening?
thanks


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Change the fuse in the plug 

Sent from mobile because I can't be arsed turning the computer on


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

pippin9050 said:


> ok thanks i went out and bought some new bulbs and when its plugged into the mains it is working and fine but now if i plug it into the stat in dosnt turn on at all! do you know why this is happening?
> thanks


Check the fuse in the plug of the thermostat and see if the power indicator comes on. 
If you have been blowing poor quality bulbs then it is possible that the blowing bulbs have damaged the triac in the thermostat and this will necessitate sending it back for repair.
So many thermostats are being damaged at the moment by one particular brand of bulbs.
Out of interest what was the brand you were using?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

the bulbs i used were ikea and the one that blew first i had been using for 3 months before it blew and broke the dome. The ones im using now are everday 40w. also when i plug the bulb into the stat (i am using an ikea lamp holder at the min) it dosn't turn on and there is no light on the stat but when i switch the lamp holder off the red light on the stat comes on. do you know why?
thanks


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

pippin9050 said:


> the bulbs i used were ikea and the one that blew first i had been using for 3 months before it blew and broke the dome. The ones im using now are everday 40w. also when i plug the bulb into the stat (i am using an ikea lamp holder at the min) it dosn't turn on and there is no light on the stat but when i switch the lamp holder off the red light on the stat comes on. do you know why?
> thanks


The thermostat has been blown by the failing lamps or a short circuit on the heater (output). It needs to be sent back for repair. When the bulb is turned off the light flashes on the stat signifying an open circuit. At least this shows the fuse hasn't blown and it is most likley the triac.
I dont know how a bulb could break the holder as mentioned!!


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks for your help. neither did i, i had used the dome for 3 months before hand. do you know where could get it repaired and how much it would be?
thanks


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Send it to me at:
Euro Rep Ltd. 
The Cottage in the Wall, Dawley Road, Hayes. UB3 1EF


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

ok great thanks is that in england and how much would you charge for fixing it?
thanks


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry- been out of the office- please just send to the address i posted earlier!!


----------

